# Kedves tanarok! Áztok, fáztok! Ráfáztok?



## GeoCracker (2016 Február 3)

Miskolc; _MTI Fotó: Vajda János_

A pedagógusok áznak és tüntetnek. A világ meg megy tovább, ha így megy tovább. Még akkor is, ha a Fidesz-hívők egy része pánikol és vagdalkozik. Mely utóbbira lehet példa, hogy Bencsik András szolgálatba helyezte a gyűlölködő énjét és nekiment Galló Istvánnénak. Világért sem szakmai alapon, hanem személyeskedve. Mert erre fussa. Még akkor is, ha mellé lőtt.

Mert elkezdte mesélni a híveknek, hogy a szakszervezeti főnéni apukája kommunista tömeggyilkos volt. Amit Gallóné nagyjából elektron-fordultával meg is cáfolt. Nem mintha a hithű orbanisták hagynák magukat a tényektől zavartatni. Eddig sem hagyták. Miért pont mostantól hagynák. Azonban éppen ezért igen mérsékelten fog zavarni bárkit is Bencsik kijelentésének valóságtartalma. Miközben akkor sem lenne releváns, ha igaz lenne. Azt ugyanis csak a populista szöveggel süketté beszélhető, érv-, és tény-rezisztens barmok hiszik, hogy bármit számítana a manapság zajló pedagógus-megmozdulásokban, vagy bármi másban az esetleges szervező felmenője. Legalább is abban az értelemben, ahogy ezt a hordószónokok elképzeltetik a tömegben hozsannázó tapsolóiknak. Illő napidíjért. Időnként a tapsolóknak is. Nem, kedves feleim. Galló Istvánné saját jogon alkalmatlan arra a feladatra, amit betölt. Jól mutatja ezt, hogy nem is olyan régen még csak a majdnem-sztrájkig jutott. Gondolati síkon. A gyakorlatban a belengetett január helyett februárban. S gyanítom: ha csak rajta múlik, hatszor elmegy még egyeztetni Baloggal, mielőtt bármit is csinál.

Csak hát a jelenlegi állapotok kialakulása nem rajta múlt. Egyfajta spontán kezdeményezésként lázadtak fel sorban az iskolai munkaközösségek a KLIK ellen. Jórész okkal. A szakszervezeti vezetők egyfajta követő üzemmódban voltak kénytelenek ehhez jó képet vágni. Holott a pedagógusok többsége a jelek szerint nem nagy veszélyt jelent rájuk. Nem igazán lehetett találkozni olyan közleményekkel, amelyek például Gallóné régóta esedékesnek tűnő elzavarását sürgetnék. Pedig az eddig minisztériumi pávatáncolásban is jeleskedő szakszervezeti főmuftik, mint kipróbált időhúzó-partnerek, mellőzése is hozzá járulhatott ahhoz, hogy beindult a pánikhajtotta gőzfűrész. Amelyben nem csak Bencsik András, hanem például a sorosozó PestiSrácok is. Jelezve, hogy nagyon szeretnék megosztani a tanárokat, és nagyon nem tetszik, hogy az utcára mennek. Amellett odafentről sem kaptak támogatást, mert nincsenek kopogós mínuszok. Noha lehet, a KDNP már felhők feletti kampányt folytatott az ügyben. A jelek szerint hiába. Lehet, hogy bizonyos értékrendet odafent másként gondolnak, mint ahogy a státuszkeresztények idelent megpróbálják átültetni a gyakorlatba.

De maradjunk a tüntetésnél. A pedagógusok tüntetnek és áznak. Eközben ugyanazok a kérdések látszanak nagyon megválaszolatlanul maradni, amelyek számos korábbi nagy kezdeményezés kapcsán. Mert azt érteni vélem, hogy az oktatási rendszer rossz. Azt is, hogy a KLIK a fából készült vaskarikával körbefogott értelmetlen vízfej. Ahhoz sem fér sok kétség, hogy nyugodtan be lehetne sóval hinteni, és beszántani. Annyira nem fér kétség, hogy szaladjunk előre: gondolatban szántsuk be, és az oktatási rendszert meg fel. Ha ennyire előreszaladva elkezdeném keresni az alternatívákat, akkor mit találnék? Tessék mondani kedves pedagógusok! Mit találnék? Több tucat alternatív ötletet, de kidolgozott program nélkül? Spontán tüntetési hullámot abban bízva, hogy majd csak feláll valaki egy sámlira és kinyilvánítja a tutit? Természetesen szigorúan csak az oktatáspolitika tekintetében, és világért sem magára vállalva egy népmozgalmi felelősséget. Ahogy a jelenlegi ellenzék zöme sem több annál, amely gyakorlatilag lezsírozva és program nélkül bukta a választásokat.

Ha senki nem áll a sámlira, és mindenki máshonnan várja a megváltást, akkor különben mit tetszenek várni? Rendben! Ha elég sokan kimennek az esőbe, akkor az erőtől majd meghátrál a kormány. Látszólag legalább. Szinte biztos vagyok benne, hogy már valaki fogalmazza azt a beszédet, amiben Orbán Viktor, a pedagógusokat is megértő jó édes apukája az országnak, bejelenti: A KLIK-et átszervezik, illetve megszüntetik. Egyben megvilágítja az együgyű országlakóknak, hogy ő nem is akarta a KLIK-et, hanem tulajdonképpen Gyurcsány tehet róla. esetleg Bajnai. Majd, engedve a pedagógusok óhajának bejelenti a saját alternatív megoldását. Ahogy a kamarát is felülről krampácsolták össze. S innentől kedves tanarak: pofa súlyba.

Mert minden morgási kísérletre az lesz a válasz: „Tüntettetek, és meghallgattatott a Ti óhajotok. Mars vissza az iskolába!”. S erre nem lesz érv. Csak morgás. Egyre halkabb, és egyre zártabb körben morduló. Nem lett volna akkor mégis inkább azzal kezdeni, hogy a sok ulibuli önérdekvédőt V-alakba állítani, és elhúzásra bíztatni? Aztán tényleg ütősen kimenni az utcára egy olyan programmal, ami nem csak annyit nyilvánít ki, hogy mi rossz, és mi nem tetszik? Elébe menni annak, hogy Pannónia Géniusza nyomja le a népek torkán ugyanazt, ami most van. Legfeljebb pár pántlikát és államtitkárt kicserélve. Egy másik helyről áthelyezett hű csinovnyikkal.

*Andrew_s*


----------



## Özsed (2016 Február 3)

Pedig jól megy a tanároknak, már szervezik az újabb utazást, most éppen krétára gyűjtenek.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 4)

Nekem mindig minden megnyilvanulasnal az jut az eszembe ,rendben ez nem jo 100% bebizonyosodott ,
de mi a kiut? Mit kellene tenni ?Hogyan tovabb?
Nem az utolso napokban tortentek ezek az esemenyek hanem evek ota allandoan csak rossz fele rossz iranyba dontottek a fejuk felett a pedagogusoknak.
Lehet nagyobb hangu eroszakosabb vezetok kellenek akiket nem lehet megetetni tobbszor ,hogy targyaljuk targyaljunk az eredeny meg ....siralmas.

Ilyenkor mikor a Bencsik mocskolodik es karekter gyilkossagot kovet el tisztesseges pedagogus ellen hol van az a media hatosag aki a tartalomert az irot meszeli el bunteti meg?


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Február 4)

Melitta írta:


> hol van az a media hatosag aki a tartalomert


A hazugságért magánpert is lehetne ellene indítani. Kétlem, hogy perelné Gallóné. 
Csak még jobban rárepülnének. 



Melitta írta:


> de mi a kiut? Mit kellene tenni ?Hogyan tovabb?


Az a baj, hogy egyfajta koraszülős megmozdulások ezek (is). Az oktatásnak, az országnak másnap is kii kell nyitni. Lehet program nélkül is győzni, de akkor a populizmus pótolja a programot. Abból, populista vezérből pedig már van egy hatalmon. Alkalmasint nem látok túl sok ilyen vezetőt az ellenzék körül. 
Hiányolom, hogy "a bukjon Orbán rendszere" mögött nincs olyan program, amit az egyszerűbb népeknek is kommunikálni lehetne. Illetve tudnának kommunikálni.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 4)

Melitta írta:


> hol van az a media hatosag aki a tartalomert az irot meszeli el bunteti meg?




Nincs szolas szabadsag mar?
Jojjon a cenzura?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 4)

A Gallonet ert igaztalan vadakrol beszelunk okolporkolt. Ami nem a cenzurat hanem becsuletsertes azaz buntetokategoriat surolja, es ha ezt egy media teszi meg ha a kormany baratja akkor se teheti meg.Elobb magukon kene kezdeni a jo modort es utana masokkal betartatni.


----------



## xinof (2016 Február 4)

_*javitsa mar ki valaki ennek az iromanynak a cimet !!!*_
senkinek nem banccccsssa a szemet ez a pongyolasag ?? 
legalabb a cim irasakor NE HIBAZZON ...
*Kedves tanarak! Áztok, fáztok! Ráfáztok?*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 4)

javitva. most mar happy vagy?


----------



## xinof (2016 Február 4)

Melitta írta:


> javitva. most mar happy vagy?


igen az vagyok latod milyen keves is eleg hozza


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Február 5)

xinof írta:


> _*javitsa mar ki valaki ennek az iromanynak a cimet !!!*_
> senkinek nem banccccsssa a szemet ez a pongyolasag ??
> legalabb a cim irasakor NE HIBAZZON ...
> *Kedves tanarak! Áztok, fáztok! Ráfáztok?*


Miből gondolod, hogy nem direkt volt úgy? Ja, hogy Neked nem tetszett? Az más? Az Más!
Mondjuk az írás lényegét nem érinti.


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Február 5)

Sajnos az ékezethibás címet nem tudom javítani. 


Melitta írta:


> javitva. most mar happy vagy?


Nagyjából ugyanazért volt a cím úgy, ahogy, amiért minden hibássága dacára olykor, nem kis cikizéssel, de a "hangyákok", "médiákok" is használt.
Így viszont a cím ékezethibás. Az persze más, hogy


xinof írta:


> igen az vagyok latod milyen keves is eleg hozza


beírása alapján az argo felé hajló jelzés zavaró, de ékezethibásan már boldog, ha beleköthetett 
BTW, no problem. Nekem így is jó 
A téma alól kiszalad az idő lassan amúgy is.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 5)

Szerintem egyre aktualisabb, mert ugy nez ki meg se tudnak dulore jutni semmibe a tanarok es az oktatasi felelosok. 
Minden nap kiderul valami ami borzaszto, pl a tankonyvekre meg se valtoztathatjak mert a modernizalasra felvettek egy halom Eus penzt ha vissza allitanak vagy mast csinalnanak akkor visssza kene adniuk a penzt. tehat marad az ilyen tankonyv amibol nem lehet tanitani, hasznalhatatlan.
Csak a lelkiismeretes jo tanarokra lehet szamitani ,hogy sok mindenre megtanitjak a gyerekeket.


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Február 5)

Melitta írta:


> Csak a lelkiismeretes jo tanarokra lehet szamitani ,hogy sok mindenre megtanitjak a gyerekeket


Ebből egyre kevesebb van. Évtizedek óta maradványelvű a tanárképzés, és a fétisalapú oktatás hibás akkor is, amikora lexikális anyag felé és akkor is, amikor a hészségfejlesztés felé hajlong. Egyensúlyban lenne jó.


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Február 6)

Ennek az írásnak ez van a végén:
"Elébe menni annak, hogy Pannónia Géniusza nyomja le a népek torkán ugyanazt, ami most van. Legfeljebb pár pántlikát és államtitkárt kicserélve. Egy másik helyről áthelyezett hű csinovnyikkal."
Czunyiné menesztése kapcsán lehet elgondolkodni esetleg a hatalom működésén, és ennek függvényében a tüntetészervezők, hangadók felelősségén


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Március 23)

Amit eddig tudunk:

Felmerült a KLIK átszervezése, majd megszüntetése;
Felmerült egy sztrájk, amit jelenleg maga Gallóné kapál el. 
Továbbra sincs alternatív, mindenki számára kommunikálható alternatív program (nem egy 12 pontos kiáltvány, hanem program);

Ennyit erről. Azt nem várom el, hogy aki februárban magában, vagy udvariasan lehülyézett elnézést kérjen. Pedig nem volt rossz a becslés a várhatókra.

További szépet mindenkinek!


----------



## nivocontroll (2016 Május 2)

Ráférne az oktatásra egy rakás pénz, mint ahogy még sok minden másra is. Természetesen mindenkinek a saját területe a legfontosabb.


----------

